# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  Seks nakon poroda

## Leptiric

Rodila sam prije 4 mjeseca. Porod mi nije bio bas sjajan jer sam pukla i puno krvi izgubila  :Sad:  .
Bila sam u 6 tjednu nakon poroda kod ginekologa i bilo je sve u redu ali nisam dala da me ultrazvukom iznutra pregleda nego samo na trbuh jer sam imala strah od toga.Nakon 2 mj. pokusala sam spavati sa muzem ali nije islo jer me jako bolilo.Nakon 2 tjedna opet sam isla ginicu jer me dole jako peklo.On mi je rekao da mi je previse mesa zaraslo tako da mi je visak odrezao.Nakon toga sam mislila da ce biti sve u redu i da cemo napon moci ali eto nista od toga.vec je proslo 4 mj. i jos uvijek nemozemo
pece me i jako boli zaista neznam sta se dogada.Neke zene vec nakon 2. tj.mogu imat odnos a ja nemogu.

                                            POMOZITE

----------


## aries24

pogledaj  ovdje   :Wink:

----------


## slava

5,5 mjeseci nakon poroda i sex se još uvijek rijetko događa, jer me boli kod penetracije i jako sam suha. Kad sve krene nekoko se još i "razradi", ali mi se ne da kad se sjetim problema oko početka. Ja još uvijek dosta osjećam epi, čak i kad se brišem papirom nakon mokrenja. Ne znam je li to normalno i do kada će trajati.

----------


## Ifigenija

Ja sam imala carski, tak da možda nisam mjerilo, ali i kod mene je bilo bola prvih par puta i to zbog slabog vlaženja. Odeš u dm, kupiš lubrikativ i navalite   :Heart:  Možda pomogne   :Wink:

----------


## slava

Ifigenija napiši molim te kako se zove lubrikativ (nikada ih nisam koristila) i koliko košta?

----------


## sandraf

> Ifigenija napiši molim te kako se zove lubrikativ (nikada ih nisam koristila) i koliko košta?


u dm-u imas neki njihov, bijela plasticna bocica sa zelenim, proziran cep, cca 50 kn.

----------


## slava

Hvala! Potražit cu ga. Nadam se da nije štetan za vaginalnu floru. Inače sam prije trudnoće često znala dobivati gljivice pa ih liječiti Geonistin vaginaletama. :/

----------

